# need to referbish some store bought jigs



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

they had holigraphic tape--they r faded want to make um new again--tell me how wheather holigraphic or paint etc:dance:


----------



## renegade red (Oct 26, 2006)

I have put some of that holographic tape made by Luhr on many of my jigs when they got too beat up. I have put them on both butterfly and diamond jigs. The tape generally only last about one or two trips, but you will definitley catch fish on those jigs. I have not noticed any reduction in the amount of strikes at all. It is a nice way to save some jigs that have had all the paint knockeed off of them.


----------



## dolphinslayer1 (Mar 27, 2006)

dont worry about it too much... if the jig is missing its finish... its probably a working jig. sometimes its more the specific action of a jig, while the colors make us fishermen feel better. I have a wall full of "retired" jigs that have all caught tons of fish. I am absolutely positive any one of them would still catch!!!


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Oct 28, 2008)

aluminum foil hvac tape and some clear coat works great.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

what is hvac tape:cheers:



Eastern Tackle said:


> aluminum foil hvac tape and some clear coat works great.


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

haparks said:


> what is hvac tape:cheers:


I think it's the foil tape that's approx. same size as duct tape. I've used it and coated with 5 min. epoxy, works great. A second coat of epoxy really makes them last a long time and protects the paint, foil or whatever. If your not really fast with your hands, or have a bunch to coat, you might use regular set epoxy, gives you about an hour to play with em.-Mike


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

I lost all the paint off of my jig, got it bent and all, still caught plenty of fish with it. It looks like a piece of lead with a VMC 4X treble attached... I guess that's basically what it is.










The jig caught more BFT than I can count, and the surface cruiser put a few YFTs on the deck. The cruiser doesn't run right anymore (wonder why) but as you can see, I have backups!


----------



## jfoster (Jun 30, 2008)

Mix some fine hobby glitter with 5 min. clear epoxy and coat the jig. Topcoat with Sally Hanson hard as nails polish to take away the tacky feel and add protection. You can be creative. I've done it to old spoons, and it works for quite a while.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

On Larry Dahlbergs, Hunt for Big Fish show, occasionally, he shows how he makes lures. Theres also a web site for lure making makelure.com

Anyway, on some of his cast lead jigs, he covers them with flashabou tubing. Ive never used it, but, I would think it would work for refirbishing verticle jigs and then coated with some sort of clear epoxy as 
others have mentioned...



















I know when ever I get my lead mold, that Im planning on doing it this way to try..

Just an idea to consider...

Hog


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

gonna look at wally world today in craft section see if they have any reflective tape or holigraphic tape


----------



## rdhdfmn (May 10, 2006)

how many jigs do you have to refinish?


----------

